# Storing buzzbaits/spinner baits



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

What do you guys keep yours in? I have been using a plano box for a while and its not doing the trick anymore. Some of the buzzbaits I have are to big for the container... Any suggestions?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have some buzz/spinner containers, walmart sells them.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

flypilot33 said:


> I have some buzz/spinner containers, walmart sells them.


Thats what I have been using the kind that are made for the baits. The booyah buzzbaits I use are a tab bit to big for them, and they are my favorite buzzbaits.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

On the boat we have been using the Cooks Tackle Storage System. We first saw these on Triton Bill's Boat. They are an excellent way to hang your jigs, spinner baits, buzzbaits, and soft plastics on the inside of your boat storage lids. Message Reel Lady she can give you some more info on them. I'm just to plain tired to elaborate and am heading off to bed.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

That cooks system is really nice, you just have to be careful where you place them so that the lid closes properly without baits getting the way. Right Rob? Lol I have em on my boat and its a great storage system that offers quick easy access to your baits.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

liquidsoap said:


> What do you guys keep yours in? I have been using a plano box for a while and its not doing the trick anymore. Some of the buzzbaits I have are to big for the container... Any suggestions?


The pockets on my softsided tackle bag have ziplock bags that are on a ring. That's where my buzzbaits and spinner baits end up. They are easy to open/close and you can keep a couple of them in the same bag. Something kind of like this.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I will look into the cooks system...
As for the softsided tackle bag I thought my brother was the only one to put his spinner/buzz baits in those. Maybe I will try that.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

www.cookstackle.com . They have a storage system to use if you have a boat or like to hang them on the wall at home. I like them because I know right where they are and it also allows your baits to dry properly and makes them last longer as a result.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Reel Lady has some of the Cooks at the house. She can sell them at a great price if anyone is interested in them check with her.


----------



## cal447 (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=54763&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=54762&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I will give the cooks another boost as i installed two on the boat before going down to kentucky and i love them plan on getting more for sure.

I also know alot of guys that just put them in the big ziplock freezer bags and tote them around in that. I also have the spinner boxs but your right some buzz baits don't fit well in them.


----------

